#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Agartala btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus, facilities

## ajaytopgun

*NIT Agartala Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Agartala Year of Establishment:* 1965.

*NIT Agartala Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*CONNECTIVITY:
*

Nearest Airport: Singerbhill Airport, AgartalaDistance from Airport: 27.5kmNearest Railway Station: Jirania Railway Station, TripuraDistance from Railway Station: 2 km
*

NIT Agartala Branches in Engineering:
*

Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringCivil and Transportation EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringElectronics and Instrumentation EngineeringMechanical Engineering

*
First Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014.*

*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Chemistry

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
40652
281336

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
418628
630763

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
874308
874308

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
26032
31294

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
36609
39658

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
139454
141197

*5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Mathematics*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
75544
261929

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
629966
629966

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
648219
648219

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
5444
23823

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
29460
35342

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
143480
143480

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
221719
221719

*5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Physics*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
82534
267699

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
475894
593115

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
11570
24853

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
26474
26474

OBC (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
384231
384231

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
122497
122497

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
223619
223619

*5 Years Dual Degree Engineeing Physics*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
201864
264220

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
582717
582717

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
15927
22337

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
29285
32809

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
117399
117399

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
178324
178324

*Bio Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
221142
253561

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
454800
493104

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
882592
882592

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
25091
30061

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
374034
374034

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
35281
40066

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
126606
136441

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
121583
121583

*Chemical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
172801
223347

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
374442
452682

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
623240
881385

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
17930
25453

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
29963
33051

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
99969
112699

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
175237
187854

*Civil Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
20778
175054

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
183573
352570

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
239232
615796

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
12940
25033

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
174668
235240

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
27705
29854

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
78673
106747

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
88644
136934

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
25646
182374

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
246748
390192

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
797751
892947

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
3257
13414

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
127688
127688

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
15571
22776

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
33296
87654

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
147138
162795

*Electrical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
8209
127053

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
228623
348295

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
302740
718018

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
10657
21919

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
169445
174945

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
25098
28508

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
69307
103576

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
124509
143735

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
26455
144093

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
307924
384450

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
616300
835653

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
4984
19936

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
24076
28816

OBC (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
241803
241803

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
85872
102047

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
139168
155443

*Electronics & Instrumentation Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
151553
203357

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
401154
469828

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
810658
810658

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
12502
24764

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
27842
31850

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
102152
111870

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
179766
191052

*Mechanical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
16226
71623

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
301174
820168

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
100484
226204

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
275602
792904

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
11601
19701

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
58761
58761

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
21763
25505

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
78157
91474

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
87476
136538

*Production Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
200338
261815

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
474990
557771

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
11659
30082

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
33017
38889

OBC (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
340924
370412

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
115489
131268

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
180191
212766




*NIT Agartala Fee Structure Of 2014 For Engineering:*

Tuition Fee for all NITS is Rs. 70,000/- per annum


*NIT Agartala Fee Structure Of 2015 For Engineering:*

Tuition Fee for all NITS will be updated soon


*See more round wise Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2015 refer attachment below:*


*Top Recruiters:
*

ABBAlstomAMFArevaCapgeminiCognizantHCLHuaweiIndian ArmyIndian OilITC Ltd.JK TyreL&TMeconMicrosoftNBCCNTPCPatniPolarisPower GridPurj LloydRancoreReliance PowerSamsungSankalp BuildersSimplexSterliteStone IndiaTATATech MahindraVedantaVirtusa

*
NIT Agartala Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*
Campus:*

The National Institute of Technology Agartala is one of the 20 (twenty) National Level Technical Institutes setup by the Govt. of India. The Institutes mission isTo help to improve the economic development of the country particularly the North-East states and also the public systems, through pursuit of excellence in technical education, research, consultancy and training.

*
Central library:
*

8 to 8 Lending Service.Well-Facilitated Reading Room.Back-Volume Section.Indexing and Reference Section.Stock room with more than 34,000 books & 200 Journals.Hi-speed Copying facility along with Scanning facilities.NIT Agartala Hostel & Mess Facilities:

The Institute has both Boys hostel and Girls hostel facilities. Presently there are six Boys hostel and two Girls hostel. In forthcoming, years more hostels will be available in the campus itself for which master planning is going on. Students interested for staying in the hostel have to fill up a prescribed form for admission to the hostel and have to deposit the necessary fees as decided by the concerned authorities.

*NIT Agartala Address:* 

National Institute of Technology, Agartala Jirania Tripura-799055 INDIA.





  Similar Threads: NIT Manipur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Agartala btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Agartala btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Agartala btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

